# Tesla Captain 24 RTA



## Nailedit77 (7/10/16)

Specifications:


Color: ss
Dimension:24.2*54.7mm
Material:stainless steel&glass
Huge airflow holes on the bottom,Adjustable airflow
Protect oil splash device
Glass tube
The coil material is ss316 ( 0.25ohm )
"Easy to fill" top fill system.
Adjustable airflow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Disagree 1


----------

